# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour City Huế 1 ngày

## netdephue

Buổi sáng: Xe đến khách sạn đón khách lúc 7:30. Sau đó tham quan các điểm sau:
1. Lăng Minh Mạng
2. Lăng Khải Định
3. Màn Biểu Diễn Võ của Võ Kinh Vạn An
4. Lăng Tự Đức
5. Làng làm nón và Làng làm hương
Buổi trưa: Buffet 50 món tự chọn
(Gồm: món ăn Huế, các món ăn Âu và Á. Quý khách có thể chọn những món chay hoặc món mặn phù hợp khẩu vị riêng)
Buổi chiều:Chương trình tiếp tục bằng xe để thăm quan các điểm sau:
6. Đại Nội
7. Chùa Thiên Mụ
Từ chùa Thiên Mụ quý khách trở về thành phố bằng thuyền rồng và đừng quên ngắm hoàng hôn trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.
Chương trình kết thúc khoảng 4:30 chiều, khi thuyền cập bến Tòa Khâm. Quý khách tự trở về khách sạn.
Bao gồm: Xe, thuyền rồng, hướng dẫn viên, ăn trưa, một nước suối nhỏ, 1 khăn lạnh
Không bao gồm: Vé tham quan và chi phí cá nhân khác.
Lưu ý : Vé làng Võ tăng 10.000VNĐ
*Giá : Liên hệ : 0987.604.641 gặp Mr.Thao
Email : xuan.thao10@gmail.com
Yahoo/skpe : salehuecitytour
Web : http://netdephue.net

*
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_
*
*

----------

